# Just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

WEll Im still at square one.. Ive tried to mess with settings in the program to get these nice graphs I see ppl getting but something is just not working for me, and a few others from what I hear as well.. SO.. This is where im at, - a few 100 hairs that I happened to have 8 hrs ago 

*Just opening REW*











*Opening up the Soundcard settings *










*Going thru the process*











*continuing *










*Continuing again.. Input levels drop*









*
Finishing up before the graph*










*The graph itself.. weird.... *










And after the graph was plotted I hit the "measure" box in the upper left hand corner and got this I believe I had this set from 0-250 hz on this one


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


Let's start at the beginning. What's your operating system? What sound card are you using? Are you using the Radio Shack SPL Meter for measuring, or something else?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Let's start at the beginning. What's your operating system? What sound card are you using? Are you using the Radio Shack SPL Meter for measuring, or something else?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks a ton wayne.. Seriously... 10 hrs now.. and Im losing it..


I have a new HP laptop with windows 7 , Running the UCA 202, and the digital RS meter.. But I can NOT for the life of me get my response flattened out


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

I was just wondering how these rules in the link below made it so easy to get a nice smooth graph and I keep getting graphs like the pone under it 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/calsoundcard.html#top



mine - Well one of the many.. Some graph it at 75 db, some graph it at 0 this one is at 30


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


Looks like you're still trying to get a calibration file for the sound card? I just noticed your other thread, and the Soundcard Calibration box is not checked.

I'm fixing to head to bed for the night or I'd be happy to do this myself, but I'd suggest Googling some reviews on the UCA-202, to see of people have been having problems getting it to "play nice" with Windows 7. I did this with several sound cards I was considering, and was able to find out pretty quick which ones were outright clunkers, worked fine with Macs but not Windows, etc. etc. When I found one that people gave good reviews who were using my OS (XP) - that's the one I went with, and it worked fine.

Also, make sure you've downloaded any updated drivers for the UCA.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Looks like you're still trying to get a calibration file for the sound card? I just noticed your other thread, and the Soundcard Calibration box is not checked.
> 
> I'm fixing to head to bed for the night or I'd be happy to do this myself, but I'd suggest Googling some reviews on the UCA-202, to see of people have been having problems getting it to "play nice" with Windows 7. I did this with several sound cards I was considering, and was able to find out pretty quick which ones were outright clunkers, worked fine with Macs but not Windows, etc. etc. When I found one that people gave good reviews who were using my OS (XP) - that's the one I went with, and it worked fine.
> 
> ...



ive searched everywhere, and some ppl who have win 7 say it works fine for them so I just dont get it.. I dont know if its in my settings or what but I just need to start over from scratch I guess.. Even tho Ive done that 100 times already.. I just dont know what im doing wrong, or what settings i might need to change..?/ Maybe something in the side dropdown tabs ( Details, trace adjustments, target settings , filter tasks ) or what exact settings to use in the soundcard settings either


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

also some ppl are using way different settings than the ones provided in the help guide ( On the uca , monitor switch on/off Using left channel instead of right ) .. Ugh Just frustrating


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

few more graphs, settings andreadings from REW

heres measured with 4 graphs.. all the same slope down... 












Re did the settings so It didnt clip 














result












The little soundcard text dialogue box on the upper left says this in the box


sample rate - 44,100
-3db: 0.0 hz, 1.423 khz
Input Device: Microphone ( USB AudioCODEC )
Input: No input selected
Chanel: right
Input Volume: No control
Input RMS Target: -12 dB
Output Device: Speakers ( USB AudioCODEC )
Output: No output selected
Sweep Level: -12.0 dB
20Hz.. 20 kHz flatness: +30.3, -10.1 db


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Those graphs just look like the noise floor of an audio input with nothing fed to it. There are a few things to check:

- is your UCA202 selected as the audio input and audio output device in the Windows sounds and audio control panel?
- can you get a signal from the UCA202 through REW? Try connecting the right channel output to the right input of your receiver AUX (or other spare input), open the REW signal generator, select the pink noise (speaker cal) signal and check you can hear that playing through the right speaker
- are you getting a signal from the UCA202 into REW? Connect your RS SPL meter to the UCA202 right line in, open the VU meters on REW and talk into the meter to see if the right input VU meter bar moves
- are you using the correct input on the UCA202? Make sure your cables are on the right side input channel


----------



## moodyman (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Just for the record...I have 20 years of electronics experience. I also used to calibrate electronic test equipment in the Navy. I am very computer literate. But I have not been able to get my Behringer UCA202 to work on my windows 7 laptop. I didn't spend a ton of time trying to get it to work...but I admit I may be missing something simple.

However...I can take that same soundcard and use it on my XP machine no probem...I spent all day yesterday taking measurements...(yeah..I dragged an old XP desktop down into my basement HT). I'd rather use the Windows 7 laptop though.

If anybody finds the trick to getting it work with Windows 7 please let me know..

YMMV


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

I agree with Wayne.
You are measuring the noise floor of your UCA202, because no signal is getting through, which means that the graph is meaningless.

In a moment, I'll hook mine up and see what you might have overlooked.
I'm running 32bit Vista, so I can't address a Win7 specific issue.

Your left/right input meters are low when you are outputting in loopback.
What you _should _see, is input nearly equal to the output, minus any loss.
I think this my first post at this forum, so I won't be posting any photos or screenshots here.
If need be, I'll put the photos in your thread at that other place...something, something Science forum.

I'm off to try my setup.
I'll be back once I check it out.

Oh, Wayne had a good idea for you to try.
Rather than loopback, hook up to your rig and see if you really are outputting any sound.
Your output meter shows what your device _thinks _it is putting out, but your left/right input meters show that nothing but the noise floor is coming in.

The solution may be as simple as using Windows control panel/audio devices and adjusting the volume on the input or more likely, the output.

Then too, there's looking at device drivers in Control Panel/Device Manager/audio something and see if the device drivers are loaded and working properly, and no conflicts.

Oops!
I meant *JohnM *said you are measuring the noise floor of your device, and I agree. My bad. Sorry.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

thanks so much to everyone.. Well Its off to start day #2 of working on this thing, And Ill re check my settings and try things out and be back shortly :hissyfit:


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Check Control Panel/Sound.
You should see *Playback *Tab Speakers USB Audio Codec, Working and a Green Checkmark.

*Rcording* tab Microphone USB Audio Codec, Working and a Green Checkmark.

Click on the audio codec mic, then click Properties, then click the Levels tab.
My level is set at 50 % and it seems to work okay that way.

I am about to continue my setup and start REW, but that's as far as I got for now.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Those graphs just look like the noise floor of an audio input with nothing fed to it. There are a few things to check:

- is your UCA202 selected as the audio input and audio output device in the Windows sounds and audio control panel?

*Not to sure , there are a bunch of settings for it, Ill post a few pics *


- can you get a signal from the UCA202 through REW? Try connecting the right channel output to the right input of your receiver AUX (or other spare input), open the REW signal generator, select the pink noise (speaker cal) signal and check you can hear that playing through the right speaker

*OK , I opened up REW, opened up the soundcard settings tab, went down to the " Level" section, clicked on " use main speakers to check set level", Didnt see where it said pink noise tho .. clicked check levels, and Im getting pink noise out of my right channel*


- are you getting a signal from the UCA202 into REW? Connect your RS SPL meter to the UCA202 right line in, open the VU meters on REW and talk into the meter to see if the right input VU meter bar moves

*Im getting nothing... :/*


- are you using the correct input on the UCA202? Make sure your cables are on the right side input channel

*yessir, If I switch to left, i make sure "left was clicked in the input settings in the main settings menu but for the most part, Im always on R channel*[/quote]


So the input is my issue somewhere i think, gonna try to find something in my windows setup


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Check Control Panel/Sound.
> You should see *Playback *Tab Speakers USB Audio Codec, Working and a Green Checkmark.
> 
> *Rcording* tab Microphone USB Audio Codec, Working and a Green Checkmark.
> ...


That seems to all look good 

Under the playback tab. Speakers ( usb audio codec ) is the default device Then in properties of it, 50% levels, no enhancements running 16 bit 44100 cd quality


And under the SOund section>recording tab click on Microphone ( default usb audio codec ) .. under properties Playback through this device is "default playback device" with an option for speakers usb audio codec , levels 50% , 16 bit 44100 cd quality


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Hmm When I hook up the RS meter, and go to the REW screen with the graph, and hit the spl button and open VU i get no measurements, on spl or the VU, Until i click the RS meter OFF , then i can see the vu meter move up, like it saw some sort of signal when I turned it off


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> That seems to all look good
> 
> Under the playback tab. Speakers ( usb audio codec ) is the default device Then in properties of it, 50% levels, no enhancements running 16 bit 44100 cd quality
> 
> ...


I'm rebooting my laptop right now.
But, it sounds like yours is set like mine.
I'll Be Back...


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Hey, I just noticed your location--San Antonio/Duluth.

Now, I've gotten lost before, but I usually have it narrowed down a little better than that. 
Just kidding.
Still rebooting.
"This may take several centuries."
No, I'm not impatient.
Not me.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Hey, I just noticed your location--San Antonio/Duluth.
> 
> Now, I've gotten lost before, but I usually have it narrowed down a little better than that.
> Just kidding.
> ...


haha, impatience and REW dont go together 


San antonio in the summer and Duluth MN in the winter , talk about extremess huh :coocoo:


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Check this--Sound/Playback/USB Audio Codec, Properties, "Levels" tab, make sure there is no red slash across the speaker icon--indicating that the output it muted.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> haha, impatience and REW dont go together
> 
> 
> San antonio in the summer and Duluth MN in the winter , talk about extremess huh :coocoo:


So, you get to sweat your tail off all summer in San Antonio, then shovel snow all winter in Duluth?
Dude, you got your seasons flipped around all wrong.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

ok guys here are the 4 options I have in my dropdown tabs in the settings menu


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> So, you get to sweat your tail off all summer in San Antonio, then shovel snow all winter in Duluth?
> Dude, you got your seasons flipped around all wrong.


Haha Yea I have it backwards, but I love the heat, swimming golfing etc, and love snowboarding, snowmobiling and hockey.. Yea im a little slow upstairs onder:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Check this--Sound/Playback/USB Audio Codec, Properties, "Levels" tab, make sure there is no red slash across the speaker icon--indicating that the output it muted.


all good here.. Wow , never thought Id say that with rewaddle:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Hi mj79

I feel for you / things like this are really, really frustrating / but on the brighter note, they're at least a learning experience . :crying: ( Following this thread lead me to a discovery , so keep reading ) .

I'm wondering if there's a problem with one of your ( "not recognized" ) USB drivers blocking the USB port that you're presently plugged into .

- I mention this , because out of interest this morning I went to the Behringer site / downloaded their zipped "BEHRINGER_2902_WIN32_2.8.40 driver" / starting reading the "Read Me" file / & got to a section that made me decide I didn't want to have the driver on my "XP" computer .

- Here's the text that stopped me from installing the 2902_WIN32_2.8.40 driver .



Behringer said:


> 3. IMPORTANT NOTES:
> -------------------
> -> Driver will be installed ONLY on USB port where your hardware is connected while installation!
> 
> ...


- *If* you installed this driver & *If* REW doesn't recognize this class of driver & *If* you still have the UCA202 plugged into the same USB port that it was in when you installed the 2902_WIN32_2.8.40 driver / then according to the above text / *no other sound driver will work ( as long as the UCA202 remains plugged into that one USB port .*

- This train of logic suggests you should try your UCA202 on a different USB port . 
- Reboot , and start the process again. 
- If by chance this works ( & you're good to go ) I'd "uninstall" that Behringer driver ( get the ASIO4all ) .


- FWIW, to this discussion, I had previously downloaded ( from Behringer ) the ASIO4all driver for my own UCA222 / but REW didn't recognize it as a valid sound driver for use with the REW program ( fwiw, HOLMImpulse does ) . 
- Fortunately, installing ASIO4all didn't seem to limit my choice of what device I get to plug into my USB ports ( & for what purpose ) .


<> thought you should know this , EarlK


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Hey, thanks alot Earl for posting that! There are so many little things you might never even figure out unless someone has run across the issue themselves.. It is a huge pain , but I just hope I can get this thing working today.. Already blew the whole weekend on it so whats a few more hrs:scratch:


Im really wondering if it is something to do with my drivers because I get pink noise output when its was connected to my receiver out my right channel, but nothing ever for the input.. ugh , Back to the grind, Ill re read your post and see if any of that helps, thanks again!!:T


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> all good here.. Wow , never thought Id say that with rew


So, have you fixed it, so that you now have input through your sound card into REW ? 

If so, what did you do different ?

<> cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

im gonna try to use this driver for now to see if i can get it figured out, otherwise im gonna uninstall and DL the ASIO4all driver and see how that goes


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> So, have you fixed it, so that you now have input through your sound card into REW ?
> 
> If so, what did you do different ?
> 
> <> cheers


lol, ohh nononono..  That was just a reply to this post from PassingInterest




PassingInterest said:


> Check this--Sound/Playback/USB Audio Codec, Properties, "Levels" tab, make sure there is no red slash across the speaker icon--indicating that the output it muted.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> lol, ohh nononono.. That was just a reply to this post from PassingInterest


Ahhh, gotcha . :T Well, good to see you still have some sense of humour left . :help: 

It's worth the hassle to get it going somehow so that you can use REW .

JohnM has written some stellar software here ( & not just because it's gratis do I say this ) 

<> cheers EarlK


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> Ahhh, gotcha . :T Well, good to see you still have some sense of humour left . :help:
> 
> It's worth the hassle to get it going somehow so that you can use REW .
> 
> ...


yea It LOOKS to be great stuff. Just getting it setup is the issue :huh: But hopefully it gets up and running , SOON :doh:


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> I'm wondering if there's a problem with one of your ( "not recognized" ) USB drivers blocking the USB port that you're presently plugged into .


EarlK--I am so glad you posted this. 
Folks, if you are going around in circles, chasing your tail and getting nowhere, read Earl's post #25 in this thread.

Since you said that Earl, I moved my device to another USB port, and I got the exact same kind of result that our friend MJ79 is getting on his setup.
Meaning, the output meter in REW indicates that something is happening, but there is no activity on the Left/Right input meters.

Also, when I then checked the Control Panel/Sound settings--weird--the in/out codecs were chosen, supposedly active but, they were at the bottom of the list.

I move the USB connector back to the original port and--a note pops up saying the device driver is being loaded, followed by another message saying the device is now ready for use.
I did not get that message while connected to the other USB port.

Plugged into the original USB port and looking at Control Panel/Sound settings--the in/out codecs are selected and they are at the _top _of the list, and REW is working properly now, once again.

Earl, you just saved me a whole lot of future frustration, and probably a lot of other people, too.
I could easily have used a different USB port on another occasion and in a short time I'd have been ready to pull hairs out of MJ79's head, too!


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

So, if you haven't done so already MJ79, try different USB ports on your laptop.
Hopefully, one of them will give you a message, saying that it is loading your device drivers, followed by the message that your device is now ready for use.

If not, it could be a Windows 7 specific issue and I can't help you there, since I have Vista32 on my laptop.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Hmmm I noticed this same thing too.. it was at the bottom of the sound settings, then I put it in a different usb, rebooted , now the ( usb audio codec ) is at the top of the list in Control panel > sound > playback list.. hmmmm.. What settings do you have in your pull down tabs in the soundcard settings menu ??


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

My options are different from yours MJ, because of different hardware and drivers, but the USB Audio Codec should be selected for input and output devices.

I think Earl got you on the right track.
I sure didn't figure it out.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



passinginterest said:


> Earl, you just saved me a whole lot of future frustration, and probably a lot of other people, too.
> I could easily have used a different USB port on another occasion and in a short time I'd have been ready to pull hairs out of MJ79's head, too!


Glad to help ! 

Hopefully this scenario also describes MJs' roadblock ( ie; an unused/"benched" USB driver deciding to play LineBacker all over the "chosen" USB driver that's been handed the ball ) .


>< cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Ok , here we go.. Heres a pic of what my sound settings look like, And the ( usb codec is only at the top of this list when im in my new usb port, otherwise it goes to the bottom, if I switch it to the original usb.. Maybe Ill have to uninstall the drivers and start from scratch


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

ok still getting the same type of graph.. HOW do I check my input, I opened up REW plugged the UCA in, hooked a rca to the right input of it, to the output on the RS meter But cant figure out where to go to check it, So if I talk in it it reads on REW


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Don't uninstall "2- USB Audio CODEC" . It's the builtin , generic USB driver that ships with the computer .

Only uninstall the driver I specified in post 25 / if you bothered to install it ( you never mentioned if you did ) .

Before doing any of that / I suggest going right back to basics ;

(A) Play a CD on your computers DVD/CD drive .

(B) First get the CD sound to come out the computers speakers . Once successfully accomplished, then ;

(C) Direct the CD sound out through the Behringer UCA202 sound card and over into your receiver . 

(D) Once you've determined the sound card works and you have a good handle on creating the necessary internal routing ( at least to hear sound under 2 different circumstances ) / then try to get REW working again .

>< cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> Don't uninstall "2- USB Audio CODEC" . It's the builtin , generic USB driver that ships with the computer .
> 
> Only uninstall the driver I specified in post 25 / if you bothered to install it ( you never mentioned if you did ) .
> 
> ...


will do.. be back in a few..


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

ok threw in a cd listened to it on itunes on my laptop, then hooked up the usb to the laptop, the sound stopped then I hooked it up to the right input of the aux on my receiver and it played just fine


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

hmm I think im gonna try to uninstall the behringer driver, then try the setup again, if that doesnt work, Ill download the asio4all driver.. Where is the behringer driver I cant find it now ..


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

also under the devices and drivers>unspecified usb codec > there is no name model # and description are unavailable. Does this matter?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



MJ said:


> ok threw in a cd listened to it on itunes on my laptop, then hooked up the usb to the laptop, the sound stopped then I hooked it up to the right input of the aux on my receiver and it played just fine


Good, now we all know the Behringer USB interface works .



> HOW do I check my input, I opened up REW plugged the UCA in, hooked a rca to the right input of it, to the output on the RS meter But cant figure out where to go to check it, So if I talk in it it reads on REW


- The RTA ( Real Time Analyser ) function is somewhat "hidden" in the "Spectrum" tab .
- See my screen capture (RS meter plugged into my UCA222 / RS meter on C scale & set to 60 db range ) . 
- One must click the big red button ( bottom right ) to *engage* the spectrum analyser . Then one must click again *to capture* a _*screen-shot *_of whatever real time event one was monitoring .

cheers <>


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



> Where is the behringer driver I cant find it now ..


You may not have it in your system / did you download it at any time from Behringer ? ( You've never said ) .

>< cheers



> also under the devices and drivers>unspecified usb codec > there is no name model # and description are unavailable. Does this matter?


- Yes, as a measure of safe computing don't ever "uninstall" any driver you don't recognize . You don't seem to recognize that driver / so it's likely you didn't put it there in the first place .

- As a bit of practice in this area / go get the ASIO4all driver / install it ( keep track of where it gets installed ) / then go looking for it in the usual places / then uninstall it .


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

the only time I get a reading is when the RS meter is plugged into the LEFT input of the uCA


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> the only time I get a reading is when the RS meter is plugged into the LEFT input of the uCA


What sort of reading ? 

A properly working RTA shows an ever changing spectrum of frequencies that track ( with a bit of delay ) any realtime audio events ( such as you talking , etc. ) .

<> cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> What sort of reading ?
> 
> A properly working RTA shows an ever changing spectrum of frequencies that track ( with a bit of delay ) any realtime audio events ( such as you talking , etc. ) .
> 
> <> cheers


yea it shows when I talk , but it still gives me the weird graphs.. I just have to start from the beginning again.. Im getting frustrated again


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> yea it shows when I talk , but it still gives me the weird graphs.. I just have to start from the beginning again.. Im getting frustrated again



The screen capture that I included is of me "clicking " into the RS meter ( hence the 2K spike ) .

Can you do the same / capture the screen ( when the audio wave sort of peaks on the screen ) / & then post the pic ?

Thanks


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> The screen capture that I included is of me "clicking " into the RS meter ( hence the 2K spike ) .
> 
> Can you do the same / capture the screen ( when the audio wave sort of peaks on the screen ) / & then post the pic ?
> 
> Thanks


you just want me to hook up the RS meter to the UCA then run a sweep or something? Or play acta=ual music?


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

oh and BTW to answer the question you asked a while back, I never downloaded anything from the website as far as drivers.. I just plugged it into the laptop and went .. Did I need to DL somethingn>


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> you just want me to hook up the RS meter to the UCA then run a sweep or something? Or play acta=ual music?


Hook the RS up to the UCA > go to the Spectrum/RTA tab > engage the bottom right "red" button to turn on the FFT > talk into the RS meter ( set at 60db range ) > when the waveform on the Spectrum(RTA) screen reaches some sort of maximum > click the bottom red button again to "stop" the action >
& then post a screen capture of what you got .

- Thats one way to test input ( live ) into the software .

- Another way is ;

- go back to the "Settings" page > go to the *"Levels"* subheading >go to "Check Levels...."> hit that button > the software now outputs pink noise ( as seen in the output graph though we don't care at this point ), plus the input meters are now "live" and will (should ) register you talking into your RS meter ( set meter to 60 db range ) . It shouldn't matter which input your meter is plugged into ( on the UCA ) or ( oddly enough ) which input box is "checked" / at this point , the input meters should register your voice .

- Here's a screen capture of me talking into my meter / while it's plugged into the left input of my UCA though the "right" input box is checked in REW .

<> cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

will do , be back in a few minutes.. :crying:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> oh and BTW to answer the question you asked a while back, I never downloaded anything from the website as far as drivers.. I just plugged it into the laptop and went .. Did I need to DL somethingn>


- Okay, that means you've been using Windows builtin generic USB driver all this time ( good thing you didn't "uninstall" the only working USB driver you have ) .

- Which means my early guess that a "Behringer specific USB driver was messing things up" / *can't be true *.

- On a lark, Download *ASIO4all* from their website ( 2.9 or 2.10beta ) / install it / reboot / fire up REW / go to > Settings > Soundcard > look in the drop-down menus of the Input & Output Devices to see if REW recognized it & therefore loaded it > then try using it if it has appeared .

- FWIW , REW won't load this driver for me in "XP" . 

><


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Your pic : ( assuming this was taken of you talking ) / then this crazy type of rollercoaster trace is what's expected .
- It confirms that you have input to REW .









My pic :









- The two pics have different "mode" settings ( mine is in RTA mode ) & mjs is in Spectrum Analyzer mode .

- Now try my other type of "input test" ( mentioned above in post 52 ) & then post a screen capture .

><


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> Your pic : if this was you talking /then this crazy type of trace is what is expected .
> - It sconfirms that you have input to REW .
> 
> 
> ...





yea its interesting.. Ok be back in 5


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

here it is with the right channel on and using the righ inputs and outputs














And here is it with using the left channels


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

is there anyways to get rid of where it says speaker and microphone in my output sections, Yours doesnt have that


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> here is it with using the left channels


That is looping the output right back into the input correct?
Left out, connected to Left In, correct?

That's the way it appears.

This indicates that you got it working, but the record level for the mics is set too high.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> is there anyways to get rid of where it says speaker and microphone in my output sections, Yours doesnt have that


No.
Earl is using a different card than you and I are using.
You and I have the UCA202 and mine shows up the same way that yours does.

By the way, what song were you singing into the mic earlier?
That was some cazy waveform.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> That is looping the output right back into the input correct?
> Left out, connected to Left In, correct?
> 
> That's the way it appears.
> ...




Yea I just leave it on right channel input in the settings, But that graph is loping the line in with the line out on the left channel.. If i loop the right in to the right out it reads almost nothing...


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Oh yeah, like I mentioned earlier, only the left side in/out on the UCA202 works in REW for some reason on my computer.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> No.
> Earl is using a different card than you and I are using.
> You and I have the UCA202 and mine shows up the same way that yours does.
> 
> ...



My heart will go on - Celine Dion


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Bring your mic level down so you can run your cal, now that you got it working.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> My heart will go on - Celine Dion


I _knew _I recognized it! hahahaha!


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Bring your mic level down so you can run your cal, now that you got it working.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand which setting would that be.. In the control panel or one of the soundcard settings


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> I _knew _I recognized it! hahahaha!


it probably looks like mr roboto, but thats just cuz of some bad readings :foottap:


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand which setting would that be.. In the control panel or one of the soundcard settings


Control Panel/Sound/Recording/Microphone USB Audio Codec "Properties" "Levels" --back it down to 25 or so and see how it looks on the input meters. You may have to tweak a little. Try to get the input level close to the output level.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Control Panel/Sound/Recording/Microphone USB Audio Codec "Properties" "Levels" --back it down to 25 or so and see how it looks on the input meters. You may have to tweak a little. Try to get the input level close to the output level.


oh I cant wait to see these fabulous results addle:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Control Panel/Sound/Recording/Microphone USB Audio Codec "Properties" "Levels" --back it down to 25 or so and see how it looks on the input meters. You may have to tweak a little. Try to get the input level close to the output level.


i think if you and earl post up enough pics I might have a step by step guide haha


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> is there anyways to get rid of where it says speaker and microphone in my output sections, Yours doesnt have that


I don't think so / because I'm guessing the "Speaker & Microphone" designations are a new "naming convention" courtesy of Windows 7 ( maybe Vista also ). 
- It's essentially a dumbed down version of the truth, courtesy of Microsoft ( & extremely unhelpful ) .


My pic ;








- is obtained from engaging "Check Levels..." in the *"Levels"* subsection .

Your pics ;
















- shows that you're working in the *"Calibration"* subsection.

- I asked you to work in the *"Levels"* subsection / not the *"Calibration"* subsection . 
- Please do that now . While doing that check that the UCA is outputting pink noise to your receiver . 
- You can check both inputs to the soundcard ( REW ) by setting the RS on the 60 db range / swap the inputs back & forth / tap the mic element of the RS and watch the input meters. Try to get a screen shot & post it .

>< cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

This is what I get with the settings posted and using the Right input/output loop on the UCA , Then hitting check levels....


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> This is what I get with the settings posted and using the Right input/output loop on the UCA , Then hitting check levels....


- This is what I get doing the same procedure as you ( I think ) / within the* Levels *area / then ( hitting "Check Levels" ) /while doing a single channel loopback ( Left out to Left in , FWIW ) .

- I get a similar pic to below if I swap the loop-back to the right-side ( just the signal moves to the right input ) .

- In other words, I don't understand why* both of your input channels indicate signal *. 
- From my perspective, it should be one channel or the other ( when using a single cable ) .
- I don't think what you have there is normal for a single channel loopback setup .

- Do you have a splitter "Y" type cable that you're using in your loop-back setup ?
- If not, maybe you've got an input "mixer" setting to mono / somewhere in the sound control panel setup .

>< cheers

ps ; Since I have a 5:00 am wakeup call & a long day after that / this has to be my last post till Tues . 
- Hopefully PassingInterest & others can now pick up the ball .


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Haha I hope I can get the ball rolling but if not, I guess im just a little slower than everyone else.. Thanks a ton tho for all your help and Ill re read everything and try again when I can


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Wow...
Let's put some logic in here: Unless I'm missing something...
You said when you connected the soundcard's output to your AVR, you got pink noise. That means the output section is working fine.
You said when you connected the meter and tapped on it you got no response from the VU meters. That means the input section is not working fine.
Therefore, let's stop messing with output device and the playback settings etc. Let's focus on getting the input working.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

I have the same card and based on your screen caps I noticed that you have the right channel checked. I had to check the left channel to get everything functioning correctly. Seems like your levels are good. You have to have the RS meter hooked into the left input channel on the UCA, for some reason it doesn't like the right channel. I also get levels on both channels in REW. Hope this helps. It definitely takes some work to get it up and running (10 hours for me) but once you get it you can do it over and over in minutes. And don't forget to download the calibration file for the RS meter you're using, if you haven't already.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Vidmaven said:


> I have the same card and based on your screen caps I noticed that you have the right channel checked. I had to check the left channel to get everything functioning correctly. Seems like your levels are good. You have to have the RS meter hooked into the left input channel on the UCA, for some reason it doesn't like the right channel. I also get levels on both channels in REW. Hope this helps. It definitely takes some work to get it up and running (10 hours for me) but once you get it you can do it over and over in minutes. And don't forget to download the calibration file for the RS meter you're using, if you haven't already.


yea , i DL'ed the RS cal file, but have not applied it yet since I still cant get a flat response with the UCA input in calibration

Greg I would love to know what Im missing here , but for the life of me , whatever I do i just get the same type of graphs.. I dunno maybe a few days off will be good, cuz I couldnt get it to work all weekend


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> yea , i DL'ed the RS cal file, but have not applied it yet since I still cant get a flat response with the UCA input in calibration
> 
> Greg I would love to know what Im missing here , but for the life of me , whatever I do i just get the same type of graphs.. I dunno maybe a few days off will be good, cuz I couldnt get it to work all weekend


Perhaps Paul could just e-mail his calibration file to you. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Perhaps Paul could just e-mail his calibration file to you. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


lol yea that would be nice  


Im really not this stupid, But im not that great with computers, , so maybe im missing something obvious and small who knows


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

MJ--I must have been asleep at the wheel. 
I didn't realize that you have an incorrect Sound setting. 
It should have been obvious. Sorry.
If it makes you feel any better, I never changed mine over either, since I only used it once, on a subwoofer, and only needed one channel at the time anyway.

Here we go...

Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab... 
Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
You currently have "1-channel..." selected.
Change that to *"2-channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz, DVD Quality".*
I think it can handle that.
If not, come back to that setting later and change it to "2-channel...CD Quality."

Once you change to 2 channel operation, you will have use of both Left and Right channels independantly on your UCA202.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> MJ--I must have been asleep at the wheel.
> I didn't realize that you have an incorrect Sound setting.
> It should have been obvious. Sorry.
> If it makes you feel any better, I never changed mine over either, since I only used it once, on a subwoofer, and only needed one channel at the time anyway.
> ...


Thanks bud, Ill try that ina bit.. .. Re arranging the sub.. again!! blahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

also If i remember correct the cd quality is 44,100 instead of 28,000 like the DVD, So depending On what one I use , Im assuming I need to match that with the same sample rate setting in the Soundcard settings in REW?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> also If i remember correct the cd quality is 44,100 instead of 28,000 like the DVD, So depending On what one I use , Im assuming I need to match that with the same sample rate setting in the Soundcard settings in REW?


I could be wrong, but I think REW is going to match whatever you set in the Control Panel.
But, whatever the case, if you try the 48,000Hz DVD setting in the Control Panel, you will then have the option of going with a lower setting in REW.
On the other hand, I don't believe REW can use a higher setting than what you set in the Control Panel.

It is possible that you may have to increase the buffer size in REW with the higher DVD setting, but take it one step at a time.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> I could be wrong, but I think REW is going to match whatever you set in the Control Panel.
> But, whatever the case, if you try the 48,000Hz DVD setting in the Control Panel, you will then have the option of going with a lower setting in REW.
> On the other hand, I don't believe REW can use a higher setting than what you set in the Control Panel.
> 
> It is possible that you may have to increase the buffer size in REW with the higher DVD setting, *but take it one step at a time.*


lol just like the last 2 days :help:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

ok i chaned it to 2 channel dvd quality in the microphone, what should I use for the speaker part of it, currently Im on 16bit 44,100, cd quality .. theres an option to choose 48,000 dvd quality, but it says when i try to use it that "this device is being used by another application, and if you choose this that application might stop working


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Mic and speaker are best left on the same sample rate. 44.1kHz is fine for both.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> ok i chaned it to 2 channel dvd quality in the microphone, what should I use for the speaker part of it, currently Im on 16bit 44,100, cd quality .. theres an option to choose 48,000 dvd quality, but it says when i try to use it that "this device is being used by another application, and if you choose this that application might stop working


I'm guessing that the other application is REW.
I agree with JohnM, 44,100 CD quality is probably fine for both.
I just liked the idea of using the higher setting.
And, like John said, you probably should use the same setting for both.
If you change the speaker setting, you will have to close REW and re-open it.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re; We want stero not "mono"*



PassingInterest said:


> Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab...
> Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
> Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
> *You currently have "1-channel..." selected*.
> ...



Brilliant Catch there PassingInterest :T

Having *Windows own input mixer set to mono *rather than stereo would certainly explain why MJ was getting this ( with a loopback wired into a single input ) ;










Rather than this pic of my setup ( Windows in stereo , single cable/channel loopback ) ;











MJ , now that you've got the Windows mixer set to stereo inputs ( rather than mono ) / try creating a Calibration file ( & post a screen capture of the results ) .

>< cheers EarlK


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

when I try to calibrate the UCA, whatever channel it is just seems to spike .. :rolleyesno:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

"just seems to spike"? I do not understand.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



glaufman said:


> "just seems to spike"? I do not understand.


in the soundcard calibration settings , when you "measure" it whatever channel is hooked up spikes

ill post a pic


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Pix are good :T
Because right now I'm envisioning the meter maxing out quickly and then falling to zero just as quickly.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



MJ said:


> when I try to calibrate the UCA, whatever channel it is just seems to spike ..


- I'm not sure what you mean by that without a screen capture but ,,, it sounds like runaway signal feedback .

- Look at the monitoring switch found on the UCA202 and make sure it is set to "off" .
- If you found this switch "on" ( & have turned it off ) , try another calibration routine .


- If you found the switch "off" ( on the UCA ) , look inside your sound control panel for a checked box beside something called " monitor record signal " ( or similar ). 
- You need to turn off the computers ability to monitor the incoming ( record ) signal . 
- Once this is accomplished, try another calibration routine .


<> cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> when I try to calibrate the UCA, whatever channel it is just seems to spike .. :rolleyesno:


I would suggest giving up on this sound card and trying another one. It seems like this one just doesn't want to "play ball" with your computer. With a compatible sound card, you'll see that calibration is virtually effortless.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


Is there no "Line in" option for the input in the drop down box? That's what you should be using.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

:gulp::rubeyes::unbelievable::yikes:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I would suggest giving up on this sound card and trying another one. It seems like this one just doesn't want to "play ball" with your computer. With a compatible sound card, you'll see that calibration is virtually effortless.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


 Pfft effortless, It only took me 3 days!v


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

There!
See how easy that was?

Okay, calm down.
I'm only kidding.
Glad you made it!


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

this is how its setup


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> There!
> See how easy that was?
> 
> Okay, calm down.
> ...


MAN!, If i would have known then what I think I know now this 3 going on 4 day process would have taken 10 minutes :crying:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Haha I went form newb to senior shakster in one thread .. Yea , im a regular :heehee:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Congratulations !



mj79 said:


> MAN!, If i would have known then what I think I know now this 3 going on 4 day process would have taken 10 minutes


For the benefit of all the newbs following in your footsteps you should document ( for us here, now ) all the "gotchas" that were preventing you from getting to this point ( afterall, it's the "good-karma" thing to do ) .

>< cheers EarlK


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Perhaps Paul could just e-mail his calibration file to you. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I can do that if you think it would help.

Edit- nevermind I see he got it calibrated *applause*


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



EarlK said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do , just wanna finish up on some calibrations and see if I can get this finally up and running! Thats all you guys, If not for you I would have given up 2 days ago :wave::wave:


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


>


Hit the Graph Limits button and apply the default settings in that window. Then we can see what's really going on. From memory I believe it's 15Hz to 200Hz and 0dB to 145dB. Might be wrong on that "0". Mine just defaulted to the correct settings when I hit the button. Also I think you need to adjust your target level to at least 75dB. You did go to the mic/meter section in "Settings" and hit the calibrate the SPL button to get the right levels?

See I'm a quick learner Wayne.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> will do , just wanna finish up on some calibrations and see if I can get this finally up and running! Thats all you guys, If not for you I would have given up 2 days ago


- I'd really recommend that you commit pen to paper now ,,,,before,,,, you forget the handful of simplistic things that caused you ( & the rest of us ) so much grief . 

>< cheers


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

I posted the wrong graph earlier.. THESE were my settings for the calibration.. the input and output levels are a bit lower than other ppls, but everything seems to be running , and running flat, so ill let it be..

I saved this calibration so Ill never have to do it again  Off to the meter now


----------



## moodyman (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

Please list what you did to get this work. I have the behringer UCA202 and have not been able to get it work on my Windows 7 laptop....


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



moodyman said:


> Please list what you did to get this work. I have the behringer UCA202 and have not been able to get it work on my Windows 7 laptop....


Sounds like we need a manual for the Behringer UCA202 soundcard.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



moodyman said:


> Please list what you did to get this work. I have the behringer UCA202 and have not been able to get it work on my Windows 7 laptop....




Im making a checklist now, And Ill post up everything once I get done.. Should I make a new thread for it? "REW problems and solutions" or something like thhat?


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> Im making a checklist now, And Ill post up everything once I get done.. Should I make a new thread for it? "REW problems and solutions" or something like thhat?


I think I'd call it Behringer UCA202 soundcard issues. Make it easier for fellow UCA202 users to search and find.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



moodyman said:


> Please list what you did to get this work. I have the behringer UCA202 and have not been able to get it work on my Windows 7 laptop....


There are two important things you need to be aware of if you're using a UCA202 with Vista or Windows7.

*The first thing you need to know:*
*EarlK *figured this one out.

The UCA202 needs to be plugged into the same USB port every time, or it won't work.
Whichever port you used the very first time, that's the one to use every time--or it won't work.
I verified this on my Vista laptop.
One way you can tell if it is the original (and correct) USB port:
When you plug the device into the correct (original) USB port, if you go to:
Control Panel/Sound The "USB Codec" device will appear at the TOP of the list of devices available.
Oddly, if you are plugged into any other USB port, the "USB Codec" device will _not _be at the top of the list.

*The second thing you need to know:*
*After EarlK made the observation *that both input channels were registring a signal, even though only one channel was looped-back, I looked for the cause and here is what I found:

Control Panel/Sounds >> "Recording" tab >> "Microphone USB Codec" >> Properties >> "Advanced" tab
Where it says, "Select the sample rate..."
If "1-Channel..." is selected, that is why only one channel is working.
Click on the down-arrow to open the options menu window.
At the bottom of the list, select either "2-Channel...CD Quality" or "2-Channel...DVD Quality"
I like the idea of using the higher bit rate (DVD Quality).

Which ever 2-Channel sample rate you choose, just make sure you use the same setting for the "Speaker" as you did for the "Microphone."

Also, be aware that you may very well need to increase the buffer size in REW.
If you hear "sputtering," or "spitting," or just plain "cutting out" in REW during setup and calibration, you need to increase the buffer size.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



mj79 said:


> Im making a checklist now, And Ill post up everything once I get done.. Should I make a new thread for it? "REW problems and solutions" or something like thhat?


Yes!
Definitely make a new thread for it.
I helped you get started in my previous post.
You can fill in the remaining details.
You also get to buy the next round.


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



PassingInterest said:


> Yes!
> Definitely make a new thread for it.
> I helped you get started in my previous post.
> You can fill in the remaining details.
> You also get to buy the next round.


haha thanks man.. I think I got a few good things down.. But Ill have to post the thread later, Off to Plow and make some money 


Oh got 1 graph up.. the red is from the LP of the "ugly chair " the green is a null spot in the middle of the room.. I cant get to my best LP locations cuz I dont have rca s long enough to reach my actual LP.. So these reading will change a ton, but that just shows how bad the ugly chair position really is


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*

So, which suggestion was it that finally did the trick...? The monitoring switch?


----------



## mj79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: just about ready to give up on REW and the whole calibration deal ....*



glaufman said:


> So, which suggestion was it that finally did the trick...? The monitoring switch?


Well I always had it off.. the main thing was setting it to 2 channel 44,100 bitrate and matching it in the soundcard settings .. 

I think the issue was NOT getting that right off the bat and messing with to many different things


----------

